

Thing Pink Mobile is hiring ( thing-pink.pt ) - sherlocky

iOS&#x2F;Android&#x2F;WP engineers to work for Brazil and Portugal.
www.thing-pink.pt
Headquartered in Porto, Portugal, we are specialized in developing Mobile Applications &#x2F; wearables &#x2F; Smart TV in iOS &#x2F; Android &#x2F; WP8) &#x2F; Tieszen &#x2F; ...<p>We provide several start-ups worldwide seeking development of quality applications faster and with fantastic budgets or if its a realy good project we can get equity.
We seek challenges, if they have any just give us a call.
======
sherlocky
like

